# Probleme mit Netzwerkkonfiguration nach Wechsel von Wep>WPA

## stlang75

Hallo!

Ich habe gestern mein Heimnetz (W-LAN) von Wep- auf WPA-PSK-Verschlüsselung umgestellt.

Seitdem funktioniert die automatische Netzwerkanbindung nicht mehr.

Ich muß nach jedem Systemstart folgende Einstellungen manuell nachpflegen, damit die Verbindung zum Router erstellt wird:

 - IP-Adresse/Netmask setzen mit  *Quote:*   

> ipconfig eth2 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0

 

 - ESSID setzen per  *Quote:*   

> iwconfig eth2 ESSID

 

 - default Gateway per  *Quote:*   

>  route add default gw 192.168.0.1

 

Eigentlich habe ich die Einstellungen in der Datei /etc/conf.d/net.home eingetragen (Der Softlevel "home" wird beim Booten per Eintrag "softlevel=home" in GRUB ausgewählt).

```

modules=( "!iwconfig" "wpa_supplicant" "dhclient")

wpa_supplicant_eth2="-Dwext -ieth2 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

wpa_timeout_eth2=60

config_eth2=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

config_eth1=( "192.168.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.4 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

essid_eth2="ESSID"

routes_eth2=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

gateway="eth2/192.168.0.1"

```

Die Einstellungen in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf sind laut der manpages in Ordnung

```
[/quote]network={

        ssid="ESSID"

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"

        priority=1

        }
```

Ach so, die ESSID wird routerseitig versteckt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mit weiterhelfen.

Gruß,

Steffen

----------

## 69719

Wie ist es denn mit einer sichtbaren ESSID bzw. hilft dir

```

network={

        ssid="ESSID"

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"

        priority=1

        ap_scan=2

}

```

?

----------

## tuam

Du benutzt iwconfig, obwohl Du wpa_supplicant möchtest? Da geht etwas schief   :Confused: 

Gibt es verwertbare Meldungen im Syslog, wenn Du "/etc/init.d/net.eth2 restart" ausführst?

FF,

Daniel

----------

## stlang75

Hallo nochmal!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich bin jetzt vorerst unterwegs und kann die Vorschläge erst Sonntag Abend testen.

@tuam: Wird die Verwendung von iwconfig  durch  *Quote:*   

> modules=( "!iwconfig" ) 

  nicht  unterbunden ?!?

Gruß,

Steffen

----------

## tuam

Müsste, aber warum verwendest Du es dann, um ins Netz zu gelangen?

FF,

Daniels

[edit: typo]

----------

## 69719

Das ist eigendlich egal, da er dem Treiber nur sagt welche ESSID er verwenden soll. Für die Authentifizierung brauchst du eben nur das wpa_supplicant.

Er wird es wohl verwenden weil das Init Script es nicht automatisch setzt bzw funktioniert, dass hat er ja schon oben geschrieben.

----------

## stlang75

Hallo nochmal,

da hab ich auch auf dem Schlauch gestanden *g*

Genau wie escor geschrieben hat, verwende ich iwconfig nur zur Zuweisung der ESSID (Irgendwie schafft die WPA-Konfiguration das nicht so wie ich will.

Mal sehen, übermorgen bin ich wieder daheim, dann schau ich mal, ob der Eintrag 

```
ap_scan=2
```

 Abhilfe schafft.

Auf jeden Fall schonmal vielen Dank für die Info. 

Gruß,

Steffen

----------

## Fugee47

unter X kann ich wicd empfehlen, läuft bei mir auf 3 Rechnern ohne Probleme  :Smile: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gnome_Wifi#WICD

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

Vielleicht solltest du mal das Keymanagement mit angeben. So in etwa in dieser Art:

```

network={

        ssid="ESSID"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="xxxxxx"

        scan_ssid=1

        }

```

Zusätzlich kannst du auch noch den AP direkt mit angeben über:

```

bssid=00:11:22:33:44:55

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## stlang75

Hallo an alle!

Habe jetzt so ziemlich alles versucht. Leider hat nichts was gebracht.

Letztendlich hat nur die Aktivierung von ESSID-Broadcast am Router geholfen.

Trotzdem ein großes Danke an alle!

Gruß,

Steffen

----------

